# Chance to buy a Toro 1150



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I saw an ad for this Toro, it's 3yrs old with electric start and 26" clearing width. Is it worth the $600.00 he is asking? It's been tuned and is like new according to him.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What Toro 26" machine are we talking about ??
There is more than one with an 1150 brigs on it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Do you have a link 4 this TORO.:question:


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

OK, it's a Power Max 826 OXE. Not sure I'm sold on it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it (Power Max 826 OXE) worth the $600.00 he is asking?

What does it look like ? Does the engine run smoothly, no hunting or surging ??
Do the skids look good, are the auger and impeller blades straight ??


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks almost new from pic's. Also recently tuned up from shop, ready to move snow. I just wanted opinions if it's description turns out to be accurate would you pay the $600.00? I would top out at probably 550.00 but offer 500. It seems to be $1099.00 MSRP.


----------

